# TSS 482 Work Experience



## shelvin29 (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for TSS 482 visa. I got a job as a computer science postdoctoral fellow in a university. I want to know if PhD studies can be used as experience towards the 2 year experience requirement. The skilled occupation chosen by the employer is software engineer.

I am really worried about this situation as I do not have much significant job experience. On the DOHA website it does the following:
*Other ways you may be able to demonstrate your work experience could include where you have gained your experience:*

_-as part of a Masters and/or PhD - for relevant occupations, such as medical and research occupations_

I want to know if anyone has been in a similar situation. I am applying under medium term stream.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

During your PhD, you must have worked in some form - teaching assistant, research assistant, etc. You can show that experience. Because you already hold a PhD, I guess you should be fine.


----------



## shelvin29 (Dec 25, 2018)

ankur31 said:


> During your PhD, you must have worked in some form - teaching assistant, research assistant, etc. You can show that experience. Because you already hold a PhD, I guess you should be fine.


I was receiving a stipend of 28000 per year (around 1100 per fortnight) and was required to spend 35hr/week on my research. I guess that is like a job, right? 

On top of that I did some additional research assistant jobs here and there but those were on casual basis and not long enough to make up 2 years.

I am really worried about this. It seems like a strange clause to have since a postdoc is where most academics gain experience.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

shelvin29 said:


> I was receiving a stipend of 28000 per year (around 1100 per fortnight) and was required to spend 35hr/week on my research. I guess that is like a job, right?
> 
> On top of that I did some additional research assistant jobs here and there but those were on casual basis and not long enough to make up 2 years.
> 
> I am really worried about this. It seems like a strange clause to have since a postdoc is where most academics gain experience.


Did you work 35hr/week for the entire duration of your PhD? I am assuming 4-5 years. Before you apply for your visa, get a letter from your university stating that you worked from date DD/MM/YYYY to date DD/MM/YYYY as a [Position title]. Below it, have a paragraph or list describing your duties. Also attach your pay slips, bank statements and tax documents establishing that you were actually working and earning.


----------



## shelvin29 (Dec 25, 2018)

ankur31 said:


> Did you work 35hr/week for the entire duration of your PhD? I am assuming 4-5 years. Before you apply for your visa, get a letter from your university stating that you worked from date DD/MM/YYYY to date DD/MM/YYYY as a [Position title]. Below it, have a paragraph or list describing your duties. Also attach your pay slips, bank statements and tax documents establishing that you were actually working and earning.


Yes the phd scholarship required that I work on my thesis for 35hr/week. This was for a period of 3.5years. I already have the initial offer letter from the university stating the stipend amount and hours. I am now trying to get a letter from my supervisor listing out my duties and activities as a phd candidate. I hope this will suffice. 

The DOHA says they require 2 years of experience within last 5 years so I hope this will be sufficient.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

shelvin29 said:


> Yes the phd scholarship required that I work on my thesis for 35hr/week. This was for a period of 3.5years. I already have the initial offer letter from the university stating the stipend amount and hours. I am now trying to get a letter from my supervisor listing out my duties and activities as a phd candidate. I hope this will suffice.
> 
> The DOHA says they require 2 years of experience within last 5 years so I hope this will be sufficient.


Yes. I think you should be fine. PhD holders don't need to worry about experience requirement in most cases as your research/thesis/lab work almost always covers it up. All the best.


----------



## shelvin29 (Dec 25, 2018)

ankur31 said:


> Yes. I think you should be fine. PhD holders don't need to worry about experience requirement in most cases as your research/thesis/lab work almost always covers it up. All the best.


Thanks for your help. I got the visa


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

shelvin29 said:


> Thanks for your help. I got the visa


Glad to hear that. Congrats! All the best for life ahead in Australia.


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Hope we are all very well,
I'm applying for TSS 482 now and I have questions regarding two years of relevant work experience.

is this work experience requirement that must be post-qualification? I was working in this occupation for a few months before obtained my tertiary qualification, does this experience count?

is this work experience requirement must be post-skill assessment? I obtained my skill assessment for this occupation (Accountant) quite late while I have already started working fulltime in the role.

Thanks, guys, if anyone knows the answers and can response that would be much appreciated!

V


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

victorgu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope we are all very well,
> I'm applying for TSS 482 now and I have questions regarding two years of relevant work experience.
> ...


TSS 482 would be applied by your employer in all probability through their Mara agent
Your role is limited to just providing your details and evidence
They will complete the application for both the employer and the employee

Check with your employer if this is the case 

Cheers


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

NB said:


> victorgu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



In fact, my employer has done the business nomination part and I just need to apply for my visa with this nomination. company doesn't apply the visa for you at least its in my case.

Cheers,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

victorgu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope we are all very well,
> I'm applying for TSS 482 now and I have questions regarding two years of relevant work experience.
> ...


The skills assessment would give you a skills met date ?

Cheers


----------



## rmctrm7979 (Feb 18, 2020)

shelvin29 said:


> Thanks for your help. I got the visa


sadsad


----------



## rmctrm7979 (Feb 18, 2020)

shelvin29 said:


> Thanks for your help. I got the visa





shelvin29 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for TSS 482 visa. I got a job as a computer science postdoctoral fellow in a university. I want to know if PhD studies can be used as experience towards the 2 year experience requirement. The skilled occupation chosen by the employer is software engineer.
> 
> ...


Hi I am also on the same situation like you,
I am finished phd in Australia, and currently working in industry as a materials scientist doing research on Li ion battery materials. 

My company is willing to support me with TSS visa, but I dont have enough work experience for 2 years as I am just finished PhD about a couple of months ago, 
I also have got full scholarship including stipend of 28000 per year.

Am I eligible to apply for TSS (Medium term stream) without work experience but with phd experience? 
If yes, what documents do I need to provide to immigration to prove my phd experience?


----------



## kishanhabib (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kishan Habib*

Hello ...

Even I am applying for the 482 Visa from PhD experience. 

I would like to get some information from you

Can you give me your contact


----------



## AryaWWW (Apr 20, 2021)

rmctrm7979 said:


> Hi I am also on the same situation like you, I am finished phd in Australia, and currently working in industry as a materials scientist doing research on Li ion battery materials. My company is willing to support me with TSS visa, but I dont have enough work experience for 2 years as I am just finished PhD about a couple of months ago, I also have got full scholarship including stipend of 28000 per year. Am I eligible to apply for TSS (Medium term stream) without work experience but with phd experience? If yes, what documents do I need to provide to immigration to prove my phd experience?


 hi，did you get the visa？


----------

